# Xoloitzcuintli



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

anyone with any stories/ experience with this odd breed? Or similar breeds?


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I've only met a few Xolos, but I *love* the PIOs- a friend of mine had one that she ran in agility who was absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

I have plenty of information on these dogs.. my aunt used to have one.
The most peculiar thing of this breed, if not of all breeds, is that when a Xolo is given to another owner it falls into such a heavy separation anxiety and depression that it dies.

There are both a Xoloitzcuintli and a Toy Xoloitzcuintli (correct name is Tepeizeuintli)

Just skin, with hair that can be literally counted, thin hair on Head,nape,feet and tail tip.

A xolo can be confused with a Mexican Hairless dog, the only difference is size, however the MKC accepts the size variation and recognizes both of them as one breed.
One thing.. the Xolos or Tepeiz that have the powderpuff coat (one in three) are not accepted by the MKC and cannot be shown at dog shows.

They are a calm breed, don't handle the heat nor cold days well, and you need to take alot of care of it's skin, as it can be damaged even by a minor accident.
Also known as the best dogs for those with allergies, they don't smell, they don't shed, no fleas!
It relieves stomach and rheumatic pains.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

thanks for the replies....

My understanding is they are very trainable. 

I'd like to have a smaller type sighthound one day, I feel that IG are not right for me.

I have a sighthound mix right now, and although i know he'd live i totally get what your saying about them dying of SA lol


I'd love to meet one in person, i've met several chinese crested and enjoyed them. I find the ugly/beautiful type dogs intriguing.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

There are also coated Xolos, so if the hairless thing doesn't appeal, you can go for a more conventional type.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

A xolo, sighthound?

They are not sighthounds by any means, the Biche, which came before the Xolo was a sighthound, but it was also hairless, the Biche is now extint.

Xolos were used in the past as sacrificial offerings.

Oh they are not an ugly breed at all, they are beautifull dogs when seen in the flesh.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Of the Xolos I've met, a bit over half were rescues. So the 'dying when separated thing' is, I think, a myth.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

There are cases in which they don't die, yeah, most cases being rescues, specially when the rescues are very young xolos or xolos that never had an owner or didn't bond with anyone like a real owner bonds with his/her dog.

I've met Xolos who died after being sepparated from their beloved owners, i also thought it was a big fat lie, after my aunt took me to see a perfectly healthy Xolo going away slowly after 3 months in his new family, very touching indeed.

Truly a very interesting breed i might say.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Erick Aguilar said:


> A xolo, sighthound?
> 
> They are not sighthounds by any means, the Biche, which came before the Xolo was a sighthound, but it was also hairless, the Biche is now extint.
> 
> ...



I've always seen them listed as sighthounds. I might be mistaken. What type of dog are they then>?



Dogstar said:


> Of the Xolos I've met, a bit over half were rescues. So the 'dying when separated thing' is, I think, a myth.


I would be rescuing, not buying. Mexico is not far from where iam, so there are rescues here. Im sure the dog will live too lol



FilleBelle said:


> There are also coated Xolos, so if the hairless thing doesn't appeal, you can go for a more conventional type.


I've seen coated Xolos on tv. Very neat looking. I don't mind the hairless upkeep tho.


----------



## Erick Aguilar (Jun 9, 2008)

Xolos, along with Chihuahueños are in the Southern group.
Don't know why they call a group southern actually, but that's what the books say.


----------

